# bidz



## wrecker45 (Oct 19, 2010)

has anyone bought anthing on bidz.com


----------



## rusty (Oct 19, 2010)

wrecker45 said:


> has anyone bought anthing on bidz.com



Took so long for a page to load I thought bidz was being hosted on a home server. 

http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=bidz.com


----------



## wrecker45 (Oct 19, 2010)

i bought a few things if my calculator later is right and figuring gold at about $40,00 gram im paying half or less. yes it is a long download


----------

